# The Observatory Telescopes! - January 2015



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

*Mockingbird Wanted Telescopes!*

So last year during one of the many trips I had done out and about ticking off things which seemed of interest I noticed an old report from a good mate of mine UrbanX I didn't want to hassle him, so I just decided to track it down an get on with it - *His report is here* - Which is far more better than my petty attempt 
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21502&highlight=mullard#.VL5xlNKsWSo

So deciding on something different this place sparked my curiosity, an soon I was muddy and walking towards them yeah they are impressive an the ones shown are not in use, despite this being a live site I soon found myself being questioned by security, they was cool and didn't pressure me to leave straight away, but I felt it I snapped all I wanted, just wish I could of climbed on one  
I really should of planned seeing these better but oh well whats done is done and ticked off, this place also reminded me my sensor needed a good cleaning, but having not cleaned it for almost a year and the grubby places id happily swapped lenses over in, it is not that bad... all cleaned now though. 

There is history, but I shall only place a little below, sadly not many shots either.

_Home to a number of large aperture synthesis radio telescopes, including the One-Mile Telescope, 5-km Ryle Telescope, and the Arcminute Microkelvin Imager. Radio interferometry started in the mid-1940s.
The observatory was founded under Martin Ryle of the Radio-Astronomy Group of the Cavendish Laboratory, University of Cambridge and was opened by Sir Edward Victor Appleton on 25 July 1957._

Enjoy what I snapped up...


IMGP0407 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0411 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0413 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0416 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0427 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0414 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0424 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0422 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0429 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Cheers for looking more to come soon - *Mockingbird*


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Superb report! Way better pics than me dude! Loving every one of those. 
It's quite an impressive site isn't it? 
Hat's off to ya, sounds like secca were alight with you too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 20, 2015)

You're definitely whacking the reports up lately! Awesome images as usual. In all my time doing this I've only had one encounter with secca, which went ok. First shot sets things up nicely.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 20, 2015)

Neat place. On my to do list. The symmetry in 
shot no 4 makes it my favorite.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 20, 2015)

Excellent stuff..I loved this place..so different than other places.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

thanks everyone means a lot considering my shots was very bleugh!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Superb report! Way better pics than me dude! Loving every one of those.
> It's quite an impressive site isn't it?
> Hat's off to ya, sounds like secca were alight with you too.
> Thanks for sharing



Very impressive mate, was not expecting that many satellites to say the least, yeah secca was alright they must get alot of people straying from the farmland 

Shall have to get together next month chap!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 20, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> thanks everyone means a lot considering my shots was very bleugh!



Not a thing wrong with your images. You're too much of a perfectionist!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Not a thing wrong with your images. You're too much of a perfectionist!



Could be the case i reckon


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2015)

Superb images,amazing angles.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice set of shots there MB like that a lot, they almost look B & W


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 21, 2015)

I think this is awesome. Something id like to see


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh wow these pics are fan bloody tastic!
Stunning!


----------



## Potter (Jan 22, 2015)

Fantastic work.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheers everyone, not the best i admit but its something


----------



## darbians (Jan 22, 2015)

Pants. I was gonna post a report from here. 6 is awesome.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 22, 2015)

darbians said:


> Pants. I was gonna post a report from here. 6 is awesome.



Sorry mate, dont matter anyway saw your shots and they blew mine out the water, so feel free I only uploaded as I have a backlog, but seriously upload yours! Cheers mate! I liked that shot the most aswel!


----------

